
Docker: migrating containers between hosts, portable environments - titpetric
http://scene-si.org/2016/01/14/docker-portable-environment/
======
neilmack
Nice read. You might also be interested in Cargo, and open source container
migration service:
[https://developer.ibm.com/open/cargo/](https://developer.ibm.com/open/cargo/)

~~~
titpetric
Thank you. I'm looking at docker swarm and fleet. Got a bit of a 'burn'
adopting/using IBM Bluemix, so I'll investigate with caution :)

